
Death on Mars - throwaway5752
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/death-on-mars1/
======
throwaway5752
This is via Katie Mack, who has a good supplementary thread on the article:
[https://twitter.com/AstroKatie/status/1219333171969503238](https://twitter.com/AstroKatie/status/1219333171969503238)

~~~
vo2maxer
This is a powerful argument from Katie Mack, true for the next few billion
years:

There is virtually nothing we — or the Universe — could do to Earth that would
make it less habitable than Mars. Global warming, nuclear winter, extinction-
level asteroid... still easier to live in caves here than there.

